# FBAR version change?



## solost1992 (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone filed their FBAR's yet? I just saw that you cannot use your old FBAR version which is quite annoying since all info has already been filled in. The "new" form looks quite similar, but I haven't compared it yet with the old version.

https://bsaefiling.fincen.treas.gov/NoRegFBARFiler.html


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh lovely - just when I got the hang of keeping a copy of my old FBAR so I didn't have to re-do it from scratch every year, they change the forms! There is something with the US Government and Adobe because it's a real trick to be able to use the pdf version of all this stuff when you have Linux systems. (Adobe doesn't support Linux at all these days.)

I guess they want to force you to "engage with" all the questions on the form every so often to make sure you're not just sending in a slight revision of what you sent last year. 
Cheers,
Bev

PS I'm going to move this over to the Tax section since I'm sure this will be of interest to expats in many different countries.


----------

